# New Year's Resolutions?



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey guys! What are your New Year's Resolutions??

Mine's succeeding in my first semester of Nursing School, not getting in a relationship, starting a Nursing Youtube Channel, and catching up with old friends.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmm. I dont really know..... maybe just to try and get a job. ( this is not easy) ..... and finish that course I was doing first and get that qualification . LOL. my resolution used to be...'' not bother about resolutions. '' and I kept to it for so loooong . LOL

I keep procrastinating Hailey. maybe this is one of my problems. (mild anxiety doesn't help though,). I have only watched one of your videos so far..... naughty boy !


----------



## WanderingMind001 (May 4, 2014)

Well this is more of a checklist for 2015
1. Make new friends 
2. Be an actual good friend this time around 
3. Do well at dealing with people at work
4. Be more savvy as a young adult(if that made any sense)
5. Finish Voccational school all the way through.
6. Gain more experience with relationships.....lol maybe.

While I want 2015 to be the time that I can seek friendships by my own accord, I would say no. 4&5 are the most important. May fortune be found in my fate! xD


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> hmm. I dont really know..... maybe just to try and get a job. ( this is not easy) ..... and finish that course I was doing first and get that qualification . LOL. my resolution used to be...'' not bother about resolutions. '' and I kept to it for so loooong . LOL
> 
> I keep procrastinating Hailey. maybe this is one of my problems. (mild anxiety doesn't help though,). I have only watched one of your videos so far..... naughty boy !


What job are you trying to get and what course are you taking?

Lol don't worry about it. You can watch them whenever.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

WanderingMind001 said:


> Well this is more of a checklist for 2015
> 1. Make new friends
> 2. Be an actual good friend this time around
> 3. Do well at dealing with people at work
> ...


Those are good goals  What are you taking in vocational school and what do you do for work?


----------



## WanderingMind001 (May 4, 2014)

Haillzz91 said:


> Those are good goals  What are you taking in vocational school and what do you do for work?


Well both work and school won't start until next year for me. I was in community college and had a retail job before...but it didn't work out. I'm just hoping my next thing won't be a bust 'cause I'm running out of options.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Haillzz91 said:


> Hey guys! What are your New Year's Resolutions??
> 
> Mine's succeeding in my first semester of Nursing School, not getting in a relationship, starting a Nursing Youtube Channel, and catching up with old friends.


Not getting in a relationship? That sounds kinda odd and unnatural... Why wouldn't you just go with the flow and see what happens?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

forgetmylife said:


> Not getting in a relationship? That sounds kinda odd and unnatural... Why wouldn't you just go with the flow and see what happens?


WELL, maybe she has had enough of being messed around with or something.

go with any flow is all most can do,. it bothers me sometimes that I dont seem to be able to get with anyone, and I seem attractive enough apparently, other people wonder why possible too..but I cannot go making my resolution to ''get '' someone. people are not things stacked on a supermarket shelve that you can just pick up with no moments thought.


----------



## bakari0981 (Aug 3, 2012)

get over my yearly obsession with a girl and avoid replacing her with another girl dam this sounds like 2014resolution lol


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

forgetmylife said:


> Not getting in a relationship? That sounds kinda odd and unnatural... Why wouldn't you just go with the flow and see what happens?


My first long term relationship was 4 years, my second one was 3 years and I just broke up with him 3 months ago, so I think it'd be very healthy for me to be single a while. That's all


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Career change. Chances are looking very good, hopefully I get accepted. Probably the most unlikely job for someone with (mild) social anxiety ever lol.


What career are you changing from and going to??

By the way, I looooove your screen name lol


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

bakari0981 said:


> get over my yearly obsession with a girl and avoid replacing her with another girl dam this sounds like 2014resolution lol


Yeah, don't get a rebound. Trust me, it doesn't help in the long run. At least in my case, it made me more emotionally messed up lol


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

uhhhhhhhh ive got nothing


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

Achieve motorcycle endorsement
Get a Job
Ticket to Stamford Bridge!


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Gus954 said:


> Achieve motorcycle endorsement
> Get a Job
> Ticket to Stamford Bridge!


What is Stamford Bridge?


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

Haillzz91 said:


> What is Stamford Bridge?


 Football Stadium in Fulham,London. Home to Chelsea FC, huge fan!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

forgetmylife said:


> Not getting in a relationship? That sounds kinda odd and unnatural... Why wouldn't you just go with the flow and see what happens?


Dating while you're in nursing school is pretty much impossible.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Thanks, I'm kinda awesome lol
> 
> Currently work in transport, logistics and firearms. Moving into something I'd rather not say on an open forum


Porn actor? My man..


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Dating while you're in nursing school is pretty much impossible.


lol So I've heard. How'd you know that?


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Porn actor? My man..


LOL that's what I assumed too!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Haillzz91 said:


> lol So I've heard. How'd you know that?


My mom is a head nurse and I was living with her when she was in school. She pretty much just "messed around" for lack of a better term and didn't get into a relationship until about a year after her schooling. I remember her having to hide in the bathroom to study just to get time alone.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> My mom is a head nurse and I was living with her when she was in school. She pretty much just "messed around" for lack of a better term and didn't get into a relationship until about a year after her schooling. I remember her having to hide in the bathroom to study just to get time alone.


Yeah, I've heard that nursing school is very intense and you need to study like 24 7. Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

LOL


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Any New Years resolutions regarding SA?

Mine would be to make friends with my Nursing classmates.


----------



## Mikko (Jan 21, 2014)

My resolutions :
- I want to make my life better and happier so I can prove to my backstabbers that without them, my life is whole lot easier :banana :drunk :clap
- I want to start communicate with youths in my church :lurk
- I want to have a group of friends, consists of 3-4 people, and all of them are someone who can encourage me to go to church when I'm lazy, honest, helping me to be someone better, helping me cope with anxiety, etc. Just people who are nice and understand each other :group :squeeze
- I want to work harder on my TOEFL (Passed it but I want it to be above 600) so I can get in to the English class in my college in August :help
- I want to forget my school friends :flush

Seems selfish and......well, I don't know how describe it. But those are things that I want to happen in my life. At least, for my happier life


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I like how there's two of these new year resolution threads lol. Also like how I haven't been banned yet, guess the mods don't check here or maybe they like me or something
> 
> On topic, I'm going to try to push myself even more with exposure. I'll truly be testing my SA next year when I attend one of the major music festival's and camp out with complete strangers. I'm also gonna try to wear my hair down in public for the first time ever soo that'll be quite interesting and anxiety inducing given all the attention I already currently get lol.


You mean that you're going with complete strangers or you're going alone and going to be surrounded by complete strangers?


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

1. Study my lessons and finish that distance college education.
2. Making more money.
3. Improving confidence, getting my first girlfriend in my life, will try not to go to escorts anymore, will talk to more people when I go out.
4. Working out.
5. Before 2016, I need to say "I reached all my goals, I AM SUCCESSFUL". Then I'll go to the mandatory military service of my country for 6 months when I'm happy. So I won't commit suicide there.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't like making resolutions. Nothing ever goes the way I think it will. I'm not good at sticking to plans or keeping to a schedule. 

I just want to make more money. Maybe by growing within the company I'm currently at. I don't want to go back to college. I hate school. 
I'm pretty happy beyond that. I don't really get too anxious anymore. And I don't really care if I make new friends. I just wanna be more independent. Make enough to live on my own.

Oh I need to eat better too and actually exercise. 
We'll see.


----------



## TooStressed (Dec 30, 2014)

Find a therapist to help me, make friends, get out more and just feel better.


----------



## gumball (Dec 4, 2014)

to be happy and healthy mentally


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

None.

I've put certain things off for far too long and waiting for a new numerical year to renew my resolve hasn't helped in the past. Today's the day, the time is now, there's no time to waste! I want daily resolutions!


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Continue to work on myself 
Get better at being in groups 
Make a local friend
Get either a job or internship
Stop pushing people that are not my girlfriend away

I treat resolution as goals. I probably won't be looking back in 2016 at if I stuck to my resolutions just what I accomplished this year.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

My resolution; after having my aunt who struggles w/ seizures from time to time- drive us (me , my bros and cousins )home lol... 

correction.. Jesus drove us home lol XD 


I said ...Its time for me to get on the road lolololol... 

That was such a zany fun night.. lolol


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Gavroche said:


> None.
> 
> I've put certain things off for far too long and waiting for a new numerical year to renew my resolve hasn't helped in the past. Today's the day, the time is now, there's no time to waste! I want daily resolutions!


good answer


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

gumball said:


> to be happy and healthy mentally


Wish you the best!


----------



## Andre Sossi (Nov 10, 2014)

Mine is losing 15 pounds of access weight and helping more people. The first one is quantifiable the second one not so much but it's still my goal.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Andre Sossi said:


> Mine is losing 15 pounds of access weight and helping more people. The first one is quantifiable the second one not so much but it's still my goal.


Those are good goals  Losing weight is easy when you're disciplined and patient  Eat healthy, exercise, and don't obsess over it. The weight should come off just fine! Also, that's nice that you want to help more people. Good for you!


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)

One of my main goals this year is try and focus on my education, something I unfortunately neglected last year, even if it's self-learning and study. I really want to read more and study different subjects that I'm interested in.
I hope to take some classes and maybe even try learning the basics of another language


----------



## Andre Sossi (Nov 10, 2014)

Haillzz91 said:


> Those are good goals  Losing weight is easy when you're disciplined and patient  Eat healthy, exercise, and don't obsess over it. The weight should come off just fine! Also, that's nice that you want to help more people. Good for you!


Thanks Hailey  I've started my weight loss today and the first thing I did was remove the sweets from my diet... and I exercises for half an hour.

You also have some very nice goals. By the way, may I ask you why you don't want to get in a relationship? You don't have to answer if you think it's too personal... I'm just curious.


----------



## Polo1 (Jan 4, 2015)

My New Years Resolution is to, study more for this semester of college, sine it is my last one, socialize more, being more active in making friends, maybe join a club at my school, keep working out and having more positive and happy thoughts.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Andre Sossi said:


> Thanks Hailey  I've started my weight loss today and the first thing I did was remove the sweets from my diet... and I exercises for half an hour.
> 
> You also have some very nice goals. By the way, may I ask you why you don't want to get in a relationship? You don't have to answer if you think it's too personal... I'm just curious.


Yeah, sweets are unnecessary! that's great you have that will power to exercise and eliminate sweets!

Oh and I don't want to get in a relationship because I've been in 3 longterm ones (all over 3 years long), and I need a break lol


----------



## Andre Sossi (Nov 10, 2014)

Haillzz91 said:


> Oh and I don't want to get in a relationship because I've been in 3 longterm ones (all over 3 years long), and I need a break lol


That I can understand  Sometimes a break is all you need to recharge your batteries. Good luck with your goals.


----------

